# Tesamorelin!!!



## Capin (Apr 22, 2012)

I'll keep this short and to the point my monkey been on 2mg Tesamorelin for ten days now. He takes it before bed and tells me he has the freakiest dreams, wakes up with painful wrists and swollen hands, gained 4lbs bdyweight and a few reps on all movements in the gym, incredible pumps and that fullness feeling in his muscles. Now this monkey is old 51 been around and done it all. He says he feels the same as he did when he was taking 8iu blue tops per day. He is curious to see if other research creatures see the same results?


----------

